# nisan b13 sunny 1991



## MAAD37 (Jun 28, 2017)

i had a ga15ds and i removed it and dropped in a ga16de but in my ecu wire harness i dont see the 2 plug on for the distributor and i dont see it in the ecu pin out diagram as well as i dont see the plug on that comes from the ecu to the car wire harness im trying to wire the car my self i went through the harness and soldered missing and broken wires only problem is the distributor i have been doing research and i see where the crank shaft position sensor should be connected but which pin if any one has a pin out wiring diagramand where the harness should connect to the body or should i cut and connected it to where the carb wires. i did cut out the carb wire harness so do i need to ga15ds ecu pin out to connect the 16 ecu to the necessary wires any helf would be apreciated


----------

